# Ultimate Daiwa Spinning Reel---66 lbs of drag



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out this new monster reel from Daiwa:

The Daiwa Saltiga Dog Fight Spinning Reel. And it comes at a monster price $1,099.95.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What kinda fish would you even want that much drag for? Play him and wear him out or upgrade what you have and yank him away from his cover.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> What kinda fish would you even want that much drag for? Play him and wear him out or upgrade what you have and yank him away from his cover.


Obviously this is for off shore boats and big game as ain't much from the pier and nothing I can think of from the surf that would require this monster reel

Hell fire the reel alone weighs almost two pounds


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the new Penn Tourque series. The smallest one is 19 ounces and HT 100 drags. Completely sealed. This one looks like a must try for the 2010 Jigging/Bottom fishing season.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

What the heck kinda rod does this beast need?
66lbs of drag would snap any stick.....


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

eaglesfanguy said:


> What the heck kinda rod does this beast need?
> 66lbs of drag would snap any stick.....


I would say a 10-12 foot foam core Titanium Lighting Rod, if they make such a a thingie


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say you better be a strong SoB and have a safety line on you and the reel


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> I would say you better be a strong SoB and have a safety line on you and the reel


u got that right


9


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> What the heck kinda rod does this beast need?
> 66lbs of drag would snap any stick.....


The new Seeker Hercules heavy jigging blank could handle close to that range of drag. Do a search to see some photos of the blank bent over a rail deadlifting 55lbs. Seems to me it would be a perfect match with that reel for some serious offshore jigging.

John


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think it would work for some of those tuna they catch on those long-range trips out of San Diego.


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats retarded, and so is the price tag. I don't know anybody who can handle over 30# of drag.


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Keep it as a toe\pully at cont. Site.


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys its basically a prettier version of the Saltiga-Z6000 with a deeper spool and metal handle knob. Not really worth the extra cost in my opinion.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Stickbom! said:


> Guys its basically a prettier version of the Saltiga-Z6000 with a deeper spool and metal handle knob. Not really worth the extra cost in my opinion.


My opinion exactly.....total over kill for a major tackle ho with money to burn,,,,which excludes me completely


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> What kinda fish would you even want that much drag for? Play him and wear him out or upgrade what you have and yank him away from his cover.


Guys here use them for GT's either from shore or boat. Many use them for Tuna from boats.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

that reel is worth every penny,i own Z-6000 gt saltiga spinners with 6500 spools and never had any failures,you can stop fish over 100 plus pounds in there tracks just lock and hold on just a couple minutes of fight,no joke.
with the rite rod,there's rod's out there that can handle 60 pounds of drag
like jigging master power spell rods,hot's,fisherman rods.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 17, 2008)

My Fin Nor OFS95 will do everything that reel will do and it cost under 150.00. My Fin Nor is a tank


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

my buddie had that same reel and he caught a big amberjack and the anti reverse failed the fin nor


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Different strokes for different folks.....*

I've seen video of anglers putting so much pressure to keep GTs (Uluas) out of the reefs that the stem of the reel actually snapped and took out the guides.I've also saw videos of anglers break their rods putting so much pressure on GTs.This is a website that has alot of info/links. http://www.caranx.net/forums/index.php?showforum=6
There are anglers on this site that actually have a physical training program to fish for GTs around the world.Their philosophy is if they are going to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars travelling the world to chase trophy fish,they better make sure their body is up to the task as well as their gear.If you search GT plugging. and Rodrigues Island on youtube,I'm sure you'll find some video.As far as rods that can handle the pressure,Google Carpenter Rods,these are supposed to be absolute beast when plugging for GTs.

I also know of anglers that have landed #100 plus tunas with the Accurate Twin Spin 30 reel.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Could that reel handle THIS ????


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Samurai said:


> I've seen video of anglers putting so much pressure to keep GTs (Uluas) out of the reefs that the stem of the reel actually snapped and took out the guides.I've also saw videos of anglers break their rods putting so much pressure on GTs.This is a website that has alot of info/links. http://www.caranx.net/forums/index.php?showforum=6
> There are anglers on this site that actually have a physical training program to fish for GTs around the world.Their philosophy is if they are going to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars travelling the world to chase trophy fish,they better make sure their body is up to the task as well as their gear.If you search GT plugging. and Rodrigues Island on youtube,I'm sure you'll find some video.As far as rods that can handle the pressure,Google Carpenter Rods,these are supposed to be absolute beast when plugging for GTs.
> 
> I also know of anglers that have landed #100 plus tunas with the Accurate Twin Spin 30 reel.


i stop this cobia on a pier that try to go under a concrete pier in it's tracks with a accurate twinspin 30 an 68 pounder and a OTI popping rod 60-80 the rod is known to stop 400 pound black marlin,google ocean tackle international.com.the cobia tried to swim under the pier into the pilings i just locked the drag and pulled him rite out.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Tracker16 said:


> Could that reel handle THIS ????


i honestly think so i've seen on a couple sites people landing bluefin tuna over
500 plus pounds and big grouper like that with diawa 6500 saltiga and stella sw 20000 reels.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*grouper*



Tracker16 said:


> Could that reel handle THIS ????


Wow!You sure look good in that pic tracker16!what kinda reel ,rod and line u used?


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

that grouper is one hell of a monster how much did that weigh?800 lb.i think
the spinner mite be a little out matched for that bus,would be fun to find out.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

spiderhitch said:


> my buddie had that same reel and he caught a big amberjack and the anti reverse failed the fin nor


seen 2 of those things BRAND new first drops get turned into low end coffee grinders after ONE aj a piece. lol


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> Could that reel handle THIS ????


Does it really have to? It's a top of the line spinner with high retrieve built mostly for popping tuna and GT's - not bottom fishing for dead weight fish that'll have to be winched from the depths with motorized reels. 

Max drag means squat however, in this extreme case - would love to know that it's there however. I don't own one but know a few boat pluggers that do and swear by them.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

kgpcr said:


> My Fin Nor OFS95 will do everything that reel will do and it cost under 150.00. My Fin Nor is a tank


Ok, I own one of those too (an 85 - use it on my kayak) but it's not even in the same stratosphere. Have you even seen or handled a Dogfight or are you just making remarks based on the fact that it cost so much? Big stuff have come up on the Finny but this is a different application where high speed retrieve, strength and precision collides. Not many reels handle this type of stress. Finny's are sturdy for the money but that's where the comparison ends my friend.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 17, 2008)

I have an OFS95 that i use in Alaska for Halibut. That reel is a tank! Before going up there i tied some 100lb braid to the trailer hitch on my truck. I had my buddy take off while i held the rod and reel. after a few short runs to set the drag to the highest point at which i could hang on to the rod. Well he took off and ran until i was almost out of line. We did this about 8 times. He really had it floored. The drag was singing and then some but it NEVER failed. If it can take an F150 i dont think you will have a problem with a fish. I think my OFS95 could handle that big grouper!


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

kgpcr said:


> I have an OFS95 that i use in Alaska for Halibut. That reel is a tank! Before going up there i tied some 100lb braid to the trailer hitch on my truck. I had my buddy take off while i held the rod and reel. after a few short runs to set the drag to the highest point at which i could hang on to the rod. Well he took off and ran until i was almost out of line. We did this about 8 times. He really had it floored. The drag was singing and then some but it NEVER failed. If it can take an F150 i dont think you will have a problem with a fish. I think my OFS95 could handle that big grouper!


The drag may handle but would everything else? Drags are just washers you can replace on a dime. The gears, shaft, spool, amongst other misc. parts aren't as sturdy bringing up something that big. You reel in that F150 then you're talkin' - nevermind the drag. Drag does not a reel make.


----------

